# Quality, less talked about brands



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked the idea of this thread. So here's another go. 

Brands we ALREADY know, and know well. Burton, Mervin, NS and their OEM's, Rome, Salomon, K2, Ride, Capita, Nitro, Flow. Probably a couple others, anyway that mostly covers it.

Some of my personal favorites for lesser known brands that get it: Echelon, Westin, Marhar, Signal, Stepchild, Venture, Dinosaurs Will Die...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive heard alot of good things about Lobster and Bataleon.. i realize theyre probably still more on the well known side, but I've heard alot of good reviews about both. Personally, I've found a company I like and Ill probably stick with them since I dont get to demo a whole lot of boards out here and especially not the smaller brands, but I have had my eye on a Bataleon Evil Twin for awhile..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

gentem stick, moss snowsticks, ogasaka, chimera, trapper, prior (they never rate a mention here)


----------



## alkz (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 for signal. Great quality boards imo. Out of all my boards, rocker light def puts the biggest smile on my face. Just perfect for the ice coast.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

did some research on the Lamar Volt..actually looks like a pretty sick deck if you like regular camber. I always thought of Lamar as low end but the graphics and the specs seem pretty cool.. one thing i cant understand is whether or not it is full twin or directional twin. their website is kinda confusing.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek - what do you think of smokin'? I see they have some new camber profiles coming for 2014...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

The finish on the venture boards is as good as any i've seen. tightest factory split on the market. if i could only afford one.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

walove said:


> tightest factory split on the market.


that's what she said.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My family all rides smoking. Very durable. High quality. We have met the owners, super chill. They actually do hand make all their stuff and have great warranty response. I'm probably gonna have to venture away from my kt22 and super parks next year for an awesymetrical and probably a buck ferton(like the design and graphics are cool for next year).


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> that's what she said.


If only I could afford one


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> My family all rides smoking. Very durable. High quality. We have met the owners, super chill. They actually do hand make all their stuff and have great warranty response. I'm probably gonna have to venture away from my kt22 and super parks next year for an awesymetrical and probably a buck ferton(like the design and graphics are cool for next year).


Hey Argo I see smokin has a couple of new shapes out next year which look like more of a camrock profile? I would like to demo one of them as I prefer camber between the bindings...any info on the new stuff?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The dirt rocker profile is defined as flat in the middle but it's really a slight positive camber. With kicked up tips. That's my sons favorite profile for everything from SBX, park, pipe and general daily riding. The hooligan is the one he rides the most. For deep days he rides his buck ferton and for his big mountain comps he rides the buck, it's a camber rocker camber, they call it clash rocker. They also sell a true camber board with the tips kicked up in the super park, big wig and kt-22. 

I like their clash rocker for everything. It's not as pronounced as other brands and has a slight bit more edge hold. They also have magna traction.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually bought my wife a 151 Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese. I think I've ridden it more than she has. :laugh:

It's a fun little bastard even though it's way undersized for me.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> The dirt rocker profile is defined as flat in the middle but it's really a slight positive camber. With kicked up tips. That's my sons favorite profile for everything from SBX, park, pipe and general daily riding. The hooligan is the one he rides the most. For deep days he rides his buck ferton and for his big mountain comps he rides the buck, it's a camber rocker camber, they call it clash rocker. They also sell a true camber board with the tips kicked up in the super park, big wig and kt-22.
> 
> I like their clash rocker for everything. It's not as pronounced as other brands and has a slight bit more edge hold. They also have magna traction.


Yeah I ink the new shape his year is the thrash rocker profile which looks interesting. Also, love the clockwork orange graphics on the new hooligan!

zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues - Smokin


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw the trapper boards first hand at a demo day at Louise last year, and to me the build quality wasn't there. They looked hand built, while my GFs prior looks like it could have come out of a factory doing hundreds of boards a day.

My Virus had great build quality, but you could see the Kevlar fibres exposed on the tip and tail. Not a big issue but in some ways you could tell it was hand built.

So far the Prior quality has impressed me the most from the hand-built guys.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Allian, Academy & Icon are making some great boards. Allian is quite popular here in Norway.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Endeavor doesn't get much mention around here. I like the concept of super camber profile in the High Five.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Endeavor doesn't get much mention around here. I like the concept of super camber profile in the High Five.


Boards look good - where are they based?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Boards look good - where are they based?


BC - Whistler maybe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

scotty100 said:


> Boards look good - where are they based?


They're based out of Vancouver and have their own R&D facility called the Archetype Lab. The boards are built in China. They ride super amazing and have some seriously awesome tech the problem is that getting into the U.S. has been a struggle for them.


----------



## Grylls (Apr 28, 2011)

alkz said:


> +1 for signal. Great quality boards imo. Out of all my boards, rocker light def puts the biggest smile on my face. Just perfect for the ice coast.


I just bought one, can't wait to give it a go! The hardest part is choosing what colour flux rk30's are going to go on it haha.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

walove said:


> The finish on the venture boards is as good as any i've seen. tightest factory split on the market. if i could only afford one.


Absolutely dying for a Venture Euphoria. Hooo baby...everything I want in a snowboard. 

That said, I might go the Burton Spliff with Magneto bindings and then get an uncut Euphoria.

So many decisions. Gotta save those pennies.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

you got a sled? where you riding a uncut Euphoria? im already jealous 

have you seen next years "powder pig"


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They're based out of Vancouver and have their own R&D facility called the Archetype Lab. The boards are built in China. They ride super amazing and have some seriously awesome tech the problem is that getting into the U.S. has been a struggle for them.


Would love to try one but have never seen any to demo. Maybe if I get up to Whistler next season I'll scope one out.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

walove said:


> you got a sled? where you riding a uncut Euphoria? im already jealous
> 
> have you seen next years "powder pig"


That was my wishlist dude! Not riding the Euphoria yet. Just drooling over it atm.

Had no info on the Powder Pig, just googling etc. Thing is crazy though; no edges, only 25 made. I'd love to demo it, but it would be hard to justify purchasing such a niche product (only for the ultimate pow day). 

Hard for me to tell, but I think the Euphoria can be ridden with or without bindings, while the Powder Pig is bindingless only.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

High Society is one that I just found out about, made here in Colorado like Never Summer. Supposedly great boards, have yet to try one out.


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

I never see anyone talk about DC boards. Everyone knows they're there, but no one who has one talks about them.
So here's a shout for them, love my ply. It went soft fast, but it's goddamn fun.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

nzshred said:


> I never see anyone talk about DC boards. Everyone knows they're there, .


I believe they arent in production anymore


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

ETM said:


> I believe they arent in production anymore


DC boards are still competely in production. Still being made by GST but they made a few changes for next season. The biggest change is no more structurn (finally!) I spent a while on next years MLF early in the season and really enjoyed it.


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

ETM said:


> I believe they arent in production anymore


You mean after the 13/14 gear? Either way, I've been impressed with this seasons boards. A huge step up from a few years back when they all fell apart.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone had the opportunity to ride Zions Z1 series?


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

Soo... really? Everytime I look at this forum I see all these questions about boards and such. All of us here are riders but not a lot are pros at reviews or get a chance to ride anything but our own stick. Makes me wonder if you guys know how to use the intrawebz or your network of friends. 

Please check out The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride if you're looking for info on boards. Read how their reviews are conducted. Shits THROUGH. Smaller brands are listed there too. I'm a YES fanboy. Most of my posts here mention it. I ride daily as part of my job and I own one cause of that site. They know their shit.

Actually... Ignore that. I kinda like being the only one that has my shit. Keep Riding N/S, Mervin, and Burton stuff. They make GREAT boards, but.... 

BEFORE you buy I'd reccomend actually riding the board you want - rent or demo, ride a friends. Make an educated decision thats from a tried and true source (your own legs would be ideal). If you see a board and its a month old and beat to shit you know what yours is more than likely gonna look like. Delam, ect. 

My ride is slightly stiffer than I'd like at 4pm when its beat to hell but I'm 99% happy with it cause I did my research. Dunno if I'd trust my hard earned $$$ on some gayper on the other end of a keyboard.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Lifted said:


> Soo... really? Everytime I look at this forum I see all these questions about boards and such. All of us here are riders but not a lot are pros at reviews or get a chance to ride anything but our own stick. Makes me wonder if you guys know how to use the intrawebz or your network of friends.
> 
> Please check out The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride if you're looking for info on boards. Read how their reviews are conducted. Shits THROUGH. Smaller brands are listed there too. I'm a YES fanboy. Most of my posts here mention it. I ride daily as part of my job and I own one cause of that site. They know their shit.
> 
> ...


So basically you're saying to stop asking about boards on these forums and go the good ride for advice? The good ride of all review pages... Sorry, but they don't "know their shit" as much as you might want them to. Example: Rating how comfortable a boot is? Really?

There are many knowledgable people on this forum and you will definitely get more competent advice here that on the good ride if you know how to ask properly and how to filter the responses.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The good ride was pretty much a joke a few years ago. Not sure why you would recommend that site. BA's page is quite excellent and gives fare more comprehensive reviews than the good ride. Glad you found what you were looking for there, but that site is way off the mark.  I can think of at least three other guys who are doing a much better job. And they all have more site traffic.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

November make good sticks and are actually part of Ogasaka who also make great boards. 

Yonex are better known for tennis but they make good sticks and have been doing so for quite a few years, well respected here in Japan.
They use no wood its all carbon.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lifted said:


> Please check out The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride if you're looking for info on boards. Read how their reviews are conducted. Shits THROUGH. Smaller brands are listed there too. I'm a YES fanboy. Most of my posts here mention it. I ride daily as part of my job and I own one cause of that site. They know their shit.


Outside of the stuff already mentioned, another problem with The Good Ride is they do not have many lesser known brands. The only ones I can see are Signal, YES, Venture, Slash, Smokin', Unity, and 1 Endeavor.

While others in the thread have put out some interesting names to check out like: Echelon, Westin, Marhar, Stepchild, Dinosaurs Will Die, Lobster, Gentemstick , Moss snowsticks, Ogasaka, Chimera, Trapper, Prior, Virus, Allian, Academy, Icon, High Society, November, Yonex, and Zion.

Which was the point of the thread.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Basti, you look like you are wearing a moon helmet in your avatar there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHAHA The Good Ride. I met the owner once dudes a fucking kook. Yes go ride a stiff, directional, pow specific board, at a resort that has 0 fresh pow on groomers. Great test there.


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Just gonna give my 2 cents about the GentemSticks. They're made here in Niseko and we went into their main showroom where you can pretty much just demo as you like for a small fee.

Tried out the Mantaray and a Small Fish. In steep pow, they were the best boards I've ridden so far. The Mantaray is slightly closer to a "normal" board, similar to a Jones Hovercraft. Very stiff, floats like a dream and I was making the biggest turns ever, it just kept going and going without washing out.

The Fish is just plain weird. You're basically standing on the back fins so there is literally no tail but it's really wide. When riding it I realized quickly why it's called the fish. It turns so effortlessly that you can just slice through the pow like a fish. I've not surfed before but my friends who have say its really similar to a small surfboard.

They do suffer when it comes to crud/crust or when it's tracked out cause they're so stiff and hitting unexpected crust/ice or snow biscuits really throw you and spit you out.

I really loved them but at the price I won't be getting one anytime soon.

I also own a Stepchild Latchkey as my "fun/park/rock" board and that's pretty much what it is. Very soft, doesn't do too well at speed, but overall a fun, cheapish board which was great to learn on.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> Basti, you look like you are wearing a moon helmet in your avatar there.


Haha, I've actually been told that before! Might be a good idea to actually get one. It should match my big-headedness


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone actually ridden a Yonex deck? Seen a few come through Breck lately with some of their riders and I'd like to get on one but still curious about them.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Has anyone actually ridden a Yonex deck? Seen a few come through Breck lately with some of their riders and I'd like to get on one but still curious about them.


Nah but they are everywhere in japan


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ETM said:


> Nah but they are everywhere in japan


That's what I'm noticing I wish they had a distributor here or I could get in touch to try one.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

5 pages and no one has mentioned Unity? 

One of my all time favorite boards was a B-Line Diesel, wish they were still around.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lifted said:


> Soo... really? Everytime I look at this forum I see all these questions about boards and such. All of us here are riders but not a lot are pros at reviews or get a chance to ride anything but our own stick. Makes me wonder if you guys know how to use the intrawebz or your network of friends.
> 
> Please check out The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride if you're looking for info on boards. Read how their reviews are conducted. Shits THROUGH. Smaller brands are listed there too.


Yea... and then use an online board length calculator to identify the perfect length. Brilliant.
:wacko:


Does anybody know Volkl (Völkl)? e.g. the Cashew? Was recommended to me, but haven't found reviews (the most recent one was from 2010)


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Has anyone actually ridden a Yonex deck? Seen a few come through Breck lately with some of their riders and I'd like to get on one but still curious about them.


I'll be demoing a couple in early April, my riding buddy rode for them for 10 years and still gets free decks. I will ask him to ask them about dealers in and the possibility of sending a review deck to the states.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have found the Good Ride to be ok on the few things they know really well, and basically crap and bullshit on everything else.

So many cool brands, so little time to try.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

dreampow said:


> I'll be demoing a couple in early April, my riding buddy rode for them for 10 years and still gets free decks. I will ask him to ask them about dealers in and the possibility of sending a review deck to the states.


Thank you so much man. I appreciate it.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted this in the main board forum, but some people mentioned High Society boards. They are $200+ off sticker at The Clymb right now if you are interested.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

neni said:


> Yea... and then use an online board length calculator to identify the perfect length. Brilliant.
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> Does anybody know Volkl (Völkl)? e.g. the Cashew? Was recommended to me, but haven't found reviews (the most recent one was from 2010)


Volkl along with Head are ski companies that makes boards for the rental market. Avoid at all costs. Kessler on the other hand seems to be making some pretty decent boards and skis and are made here in CH. Or check out a Neversummer. Radix in the new europahalle in Zürich carries NS.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Rockpen said:


> Volkl along with Head are ski companies that makes boards for the rental market. Avoid at all costs. Kessler on the other hand seems to be making some pretty decent boards and skis and are made here in CH. Or check out a Neversummer. Radix in the new europahalle in Zürich carries NS.


Nope. Head and Völkl make pretty good boards and especially Head has a pretty good pro team. Yes, they have a few models that are being used as mainly rentals but that's their low tech section. They don't get a lot of attention, especially outside of Europe, but they make very decent boards.

Kessler on the other hand is top of the line speed material. Try finding a professional boardercrosser that doesn't ride Kessler. They're not that prominent on the mountain because they cost about three times as much as your regular freestyle board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

How about Prior? Good stuff from BC, Canada.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

How about YES boards?

BA's website is very informative. My next board purchase will probably be based on his reviews/demoing different camber profiles.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Basti said:


> Haha, I've actually been told that before! Might be a good idea to actually get one. It should match my big-headedness


I know it's a little late for the joke, but these were too apropos not to post:

Basti and his massive pack:










Basti's got himself a pipe where ever he goes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rockpen said:


> Volkl along with Head are ski companies that makes boards for the rental market. Avoid at all costs. Kessler on the other hand seems to be making some pretty decent boards and skis and are made here in CH. Or check out a Neversummer. Radix in the new europahalle in Zürich carries NS.


Spoken like an ignorant twat.

Volkl has some seriously amazing decks and Head has always had insane technology. Problem is people can't look past the ski name to see that. Sorry but a ski company with nearly 100 years experience probably has some technology behind it.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Spoken like an ignorant twat.
> 
> Volkl has some seriously amazing decks and Head has always had insane technology. Problem is people can't look past the ski name to see that. Sorry but a ski company with nearly 100 years experience probably has some technology behind it.


Are Atomic boards still good? A few years ago on here people were eating up the Hatchet and Alibi. When they first appeared on the scene I think people made the same comments..."They make skis not snowboards!"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karpediem said:


> Are Atomic boards still good? A few years ago on here people were eating up the Hatchet and Alibi. When they first appeared on the scene I think people made the same comments..."They make skis not snowboards!"


The U.S. market effectively killed Atomic coupled with Salomon being the brand the parent company promoted over them. The technology in those decks was second to none and I backed them from about their second year into snowboarding. 

The biggest problem with some of these ski companies that have gotten into snowboarding is that they try to run it like a ski company or market it like a ski company which doesn't work. Snowboarding is so different and people are always skeptical of brands that might have established roots somewhere else branching into their "cool" kids club. 

As it stands right now snowboarding as a whole is kind of fucked and we're going to see some turmoil in the future with brands leaving. What this will do is allow for the smarter little guys to push from small to medium levels and establish a better presence.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The biggest problem with some of these ski companies that have gotten into snowboarding is that they try to run it like a ski company or market it like a ski company which doesn't work. Snowboarding is so different and people are always skeptical of brands that might have established roots somewhere else branching into their "cool" kids club.


The problem I have with Volkl is they seem hard to get. Earlier this year my GF was trying to get one of the womens boards and couldn't get it here in Canada. And I was thinking about buying either the Coal XT or the Coal Race but it looks like I'd have to get one shipped from England. I can't find any north american retailers with them in my brief search.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gotta give a shout out to GBP Snowboards out of Vermont.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Echelon snowboards look really good, just "discovered" them (thanks guys).

But I'm confused about their "effective edge elevation" and all the 3D stuff.

Is EEE like Bataleon's TBT but in the middle and not at the tip and tails? And I still have no clue what True3D and Lite3D do :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> The problem I have with Volkl is they seem hard to get. Earlier this year my GF was trying to get one of the womens boards and couldn't get it here in Canada. And I was thinking about buying either the Coal XT or the Coal Race but it looks like I'd have to get one shipped from England. I can't find any north american retailers with them in my brief search.


There's no North American distribution. 



TheNorminator said:


> Echelon snowboards look really good, just "discovered" them (thanks guys).
> 
> But I'm confused about their "effective edge elevation" and all the 3D stuff.
> 
> Is EEE like Bataleon's TBT but in the middle and not at the tip and tails? And I still have no clue what True3D and Lite3D do :dunno:


It runs tip to tail about 2cm's in from the edge. True 3d is more defined than Lite3d.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Spoken like an ignorant twat.
> 
> Volkl has some seriously amazing decks and Head has always had insane technology. Problem is people can't look past the ski name to see that. Sorry but a ski company with nearly 100 years experience probably has some technology behind it.


Really? I'm an ignorant twat because both produce mass made crap. Have you ever ridden any? I have and I feel they are only slightly better/worse than Burton. Great boards for a few runs, bullshit after they break in and break in half. But ohhhh, they have a sick pro team.......pro ho.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> The problem I have with Volkl is they seem hard to get. Earlier this year my GF was trying to get one of the womens boards and couldn't get it here in Canada. And I was thinking about buying either the Coal XT or the Coal Race but it looks like I'd have to get one shipped from England. I can't find any north american retailers with them in my brief search.


Dude technosport carries them. There is a coal xt in stock.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Dude technosport carries them. There is a coal xt in stock.


Who what where?!? Never heard of this place! SHIT! Just bought a used team Canada Kessler BX/FR hybrid board... :yahoo:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

2nd and 17th ave lol.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> 2nd and 17th ave lol.


They've got the coal race BX in stock, I'm going to go check it out!!! :yahoo: Looks like a killer board for the price...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are wondering, I have already fondled it many months ago :0


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> If you are wondering, I have already fondled it many months ago :0


Lol, so it's been there a while? They mentioned 20% off but I imagine not many people want a board like that. Was hoping to get it for less if I wait it out.

Crap now I'm doing what I said I'd never do, build a quiver. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Lol, so it's been there a while? They mentioned 20% off but I imagine not many people want a board like that. Was hoping to get it for less if I wait it out.
> 
> Crap now I'm doing what I said I'd never do, build a quiver. :icon_scratch:


Haha! That's the terrible thing when you read these forums regularly. You can easily convince yourself that you need at least one more piece of equipment.

I own four boards. I need maybe two. And I'm still catching myself looking for what I so desperately "need" for next season


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> I know it's a little late for the joke, but these were too apropos not to post:
> 
> Basti and his massive pack:
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Where did you find that?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Basti said:


> Brilliant! Where did you find that?



Here you go:

MINI Space - Blog - Method Mag's Creative Use of (Outer) Space at the Burton European Open 2013 - creative projects, competitions, events, thoughts and ideas, by MINI


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rockpen said:


> Really? I'm an ignorant twat because both produce mass made crap. Have you ever ridden any? I have and I feel they are only slightly better/worse than Burton. Great boards for a few runs, bullshit after they break in and break in half. But ohhhh, they have a sick pro team.......pro ho.


Yep you are an ignorant twat. Yes I have ridden their boards even owned a few. Everyone makes mass produced low end crap. Your precious Burton you tout so highly has more crap on the market than anyone else.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> As it stands right now snowboarding as a whole is kind of fucked and we're going to see some turmoil in the future with brands leaving. What this will do is allow for the smarter little guys to push from small to medium levels and establish a better presence.


Who do you think is next to disappear?


----------

